# moto gp @ Silverstone



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

Anyone going to Silverstone camping for the Moto gp, 20th June ? 8) 
dangerous


----------



## Pammy (Jun 2, 2005)

We are going but staying about 7-9 miles away on a C&CC five van site. Wouldn't stay on the campsite at, or near, Silverstone for all the tea in china. :roll: 

Pammy


----------

